# Test Is Best??



## Gadawg (Mar 10, 2019)

I see this written all over the internet, including here from time to time.  Basically saying that test is the best compound for people who dont aromatize heavily.  It makes perfect sense to me.  As test is the only AAS that is actually found in our body naturally, it's likely safer than everything else (again, unless youre a heavy aromatizer).  It has a long history of effectiveness and works well for strength, bulking, and to hold muscle during a cut.  

But very few people seem to stick by the adage.  If test doesnt bulk as well as deca, or promote strength like tren, or increase fat burning like anavar, why is test best?


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2019)

It gives me the best acne.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 10, 2019)

Safest and most simple? And is found in our body naturally like you said?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2019)

Like everything, everyone has an opinion. I will say that a guy can use test only his entire life and look better than 99% of any natural lifter. I don't know of any other compound that can boast the same. You have to have test. Every thing else is an add on.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 10, 2019)

if someone had to choose one steroid to use for the first time & foverever after use it only

test would be best


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2019)

I'd take Cybergenics :32 (3):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2019)

when u become a old fuk u realize test is the best


----------



## snake (Mar 10, 2019)

I think "Test is Best" is said more because it rhymes. I personally think it's great up to about 500mg/wk and after that, becomes not so great. Like any other PED, testosterone has its own point where additional dosages out what the short and long term side effects when it exceeds what the body requires to stay within normal ranges.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> when u become a old fuk u realize test is the best



This is exactly what I was going to say. 

It's hard to describe why gadawg. It's just something you realize the more you do this shit. It's just less complicated and once you really understand what sort of training and diet works just right for you, nothing else is needed. 

I used to read pfm's post about test being best years ago, along with other old ****s and didn't agree. I sure do now. It got to where I would look forward to a blast ending and getting back to trt.

Wonder what else he has been right about all along?


----------



## Trump (Mar 10, 2019)

When would you guys recommend stopping other compounds and only doing test then??


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 10, 2019)

Havent been in this game long but I feel like it's best for me.  Feel great mentally, sleep better, get stronger, feel alpha, bloodwork still excellent.  What's not to love?


----------



## Viduus (Mar 10, 2019)

You made me think of some other things that people say but I’m not sure why. Probably deserves a separate thread but I’m to lazy..

Why when talking about test are people so adement about the ester not making a difference in the nature of the hormone but people strongly feel NPP and Deca are wildly different. Either the ester matters or it doesn’t. (I’m sure the answer is it matters more with some hormones more then others)


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Trump said:


> When would you guys recommend stopping other compounds and only doing test then??



Bro. I dropped my phone over being so excited and to answer this.

When? As soon as possible.

"Test is best" came from Pros, as well as their "guru"s. That phrase slowly migrated into internet circles.

Why is test "best"? The origin wasn't age-related. Test is the "best" because at high dosages the fullness, strength, and fat loss you recieve is at a balance that far exceeds every other compound available. 

As an example, Deca is known for unmatched fullness. However, at high trophy+money winning dosages, its ratio of muscle fullness to fat loss is unwanted. Granted, "fat loss" I just said is synonymous to "dryness", since high dose Deca is an issue of water-not white adipose tissue.

Test allows fullness, dryness, and strength in an ideal balance. Test is best.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 10, 2019)

Is there an ester preference?


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Viduus said:


> You made me think of some other things that people say but I’m not sure why. Probably deserves a separate thread but I’m to lazy..
> 
> Why when talking about test are people so adement about the ester not making a difference in the nature of the hormone but people strongly feel NPP and Deca are wildly different. Either the ester matters or it doesn’t. (I’m sure the answer is it matters more with some hormones more then others)



If someone tells you the ester doesn't matter, I assume:

1. They have no goal(s) with a time limit.

2. On Test forever-so to them an ester is pointless for the big picture.

3. They're uneducated on the chemistry and/or unaware that esters decide what % you actually metabolize (you absorb 100% of Test if injecting Test without an ester).

*I will personally never use any Test besides Enanthate or Base.*


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> Is there an ester preference?



Yes.

Immediate results require esterless testosterone.

Quick results require faster esters like Propionate or Ace.

Longer waiting is enanthate; cypionate is a hair slower due to it being an 8 carbon ester chain versus Enanthate's 7 carbon ester chain.

Even slower is decanoate. There are esters slower than decanoate, too.

*Remember this example: a 250mg Test E shot only gives you 180mg of Test due to the enanthate ester. Esters ALWAYS affect your dose absorbed!*


----------



## Viduus (Mar 10, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> If someone tells you the ester doesn't matter, I assume:
> 
> 1. They have no goal(s) with a time limit.
> 
> ...



Not to further hijack the thread but I meant differences beyond the timing action of the ester. People compare the general action of NPP and Deca as very different from a hormone perspective.

I’ve only just recently started dabbling with NPP so I don’t have any experience to know what’s true or not but it seems to be a very different stance then discusing how test behaves with different esters.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> As test is the only AAS that is actually found in our body naturally, it's likely safer than everything else (again, unless youre a heavy aromatizer).



You're smart to say "likely". We have members die/get heart disease every year at every AAS board. Death/disease from *cum hoc ergo propter hoc*-"our bodies make Test, so it's the one healthy AAS you can use". 

*PLEASE allow my segue and read! If you ignore all I say except 1 thing, here's that important thing:*

The member dies, and no one ever brings up:


*
[*]their 0 cardio/not doing the minimum 3x/week for 30min cardio
[*]their refusal to use a vasodilator daily
[*]their food choices (eating for BBing/strength=circulatory system destroyer)
[*]their refusal to learn everything heart-related
[*]their use with any amount of insulin 
[*]their abuse of Na and K for physique changes
[*]their refusal to control mineral+vitamin intake
[*]their refusal to ban oral AAS intake forever
[*]extra variables involved with heart longevity
*


You're toldl AAS killed the member. How AAS is more dangerous than we give it credit for. They proclaim high doses are the most reckless choice you can ever make in life. That you need to never forget AAS kills/maims without warning.

*BULLSHIT. All the dead/sick had those same variables I listed. 2019 and we still got people saying AAS is the problem, not the diet and behavior. My years suppressed rant is over!*



> But very few people seem to stick by the adage.  If test doesnt bulk as well as deca, or promote strength like tren, or increase fat burning like anavar, why is test best?



You are right. Few do. The average user here chooses to run multiple compounds. They claim its healthier. It's also because high Test gives negative sides. They _can't_ stick by the adage.

Members here said the above; I'm not talking smack. I am repeating what everyone has said in Test threads. I don't know of anyone here that can even talk about what Test does at weekly 1.5g and above, except for me. "Test is best" is 100% true, with 1.5g/week being where the magic starts.

My latest pic provided proof to "I don't get sides"-my full head of thick hair, of all things, was the big talking point.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 10, 2019)

I aromatics heavily and still preach test is best as far as injectables go. And I’m not even old yet. 
The only “side” I get from test is e2. And even though I have to run more AI than average, it’s still easy to control. 
Other than some drol or halo for a meet pop, I’ve lost interest in anything else.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Not to further hijack the thread but I meant differences beyond the timing action of the ester. People compare the general action of NPP and Deca as very different from a hormone perspective.
> 
> I’ve only just recently started dabbling with NPP so I don’t have any experience to know what’s true or not but it seems to be a very different stance then discusing how test behaves with different esters.



I can give my experience.

Tren gives me insomnia and night sweats. Tren E makes towels a requirement for me to sleep on. The insomnia is not increased to due to Enanthate; my insomnia is mainly a result of life hurting me so badly.

Tren base=no excerbation of insomnia, and minimalized night sweats. So much less that towels aren't needed 

Test gives me 0 sides, all esters, until 2 grams. 2g of Test, any ester, causes night sweats.

Esters for Test are decided by money. My foundation is Test, I am not a multillionaire, so I can't afford 1.5g/week of Test Base, nor want the scar tissue, so Test E I use.

Esters with Test have no effects difference with me.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 10, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You're smart to say "likely". We have members die/get heart disease every year at every AAS board. Death/disease from *cum hoc ergo propter hoc*-"our bodies make Test, so it's the one healthy AAS you can use".
> 
> *PLEASE allow my segue and read! If you ignore all I say except 1 thing, here's that important thing:*
> 
> ...





Ive thought the same thing for years.  We have people with enormous bodies, often with high blood pressure, very unhealthy diets, abuse of stimulants, GH, and Slin, and typically little to no real cardio.  It's no surprise those people might have some heart attacks.  

Abuse of steroids exists in tons of other sports that dont have a long list of bodies to blame AAS on.  

Im not saying it isnt a factor but certainly risks can be mitigated.

I will say though, that I dont see high doses of anything as mitigating risk.....


----------



## Seeker (Mar 10, 2019)

unbelievable  some of rhetoric here. some of it just flat out dangerous.  fuk it, I don't care anymore.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 10, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> I aromatics heavily and still preach test is best as far as injectables go. And I’m not even old yet.
> The only “side” I get from test is e2. And even though I have to run more AI than average, it’s still easy to control.
> Other than some drol or halo for a meet pop, I’ve lost interest in anything else.



I knew you were into potperie and scented candles and shit.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Ive thought the same thing for years.  We have people with enormous bodies, often with high blood pressure, very unhealthy diets, abuse of stimulants, GH, and Slin, and typically little to no real cardio.  It's no surprise those people might have some heart attacks.
> 
> Abuse of steroids exists in tons of other sports that dont have a long list of bodies to blame AAS on.
> 
> ...



Dosage of any size definitely adds to risk

And Seeker's and anyone else's sake:

The statements in posts, whether written in the past or will be written, are opinions wholly of Hulksmash and no other party or parties share in the views of Hulksmash and his aliases.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh, and for everyone else.  Please dont get the idea that I agree with EVERYTHING in Hulksmash's post.  I think this stuff should be dealt with very carefully.  

Sadly, I have some friends who Im certain will face the repercussions of taking AAS use with a very cavalier attitude and a laziness in regards to health in general.  (Cardio, bloodwork, time off, etc). But I know people too who are going to face repercussions from all sorts of things too.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 10, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> *
> [*]their food choices (eating for BBing/strength=circulatory system destroyer)*






Can you elaborate on this one please.
what type of eating destroys circulatory system, and what type of eating is better for that?
I assume you're gonna say plants, fruits vegetables or something like that?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 10, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Ive thought the same thing for years.  We have people with enormous bodies, often with high blood pressure, very unhealthy diets, abuse of stimulants, GH, and Slin, and typically little to no real cardio.  It's no surprise those people might have some heart attacks.
> 
> Abuse of steroids exists in tons of other sports that dont have a long list of bodies to blame AAS on.
> 
> ...



becsuse no other sports except bodybuilding and Strength sports (strongman, powerlifting etc) and wwf wrestlers run 2g of test for their sports. There’s use and abuse. 

Also the average NFL player dies before they are 60. I’m sure theres some correlation that can’t be 100% proven there. 

Theres use and abuse of anything. Buyer beware.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 11, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> becsuse no other sports except bodybuilding and Strength sports (strongman, powerlifting etc) and wwf wrestlers run 2g of test for their sports. There’s use and abuse.
> 
> Also the average NFL player dies before they are 60. I’m sure theres some correlation that can’t be 100% proven there.
> 
> Theres use and abuse of anything. Buyer beware.



Of course, and Id call that abuse as well.  Btw- I looked into that NFL thing a while back and from what I read, that statistic is just not real.  A 2012 study found that they actually lived several years longer than those in the "normal" population


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Of course, and Id call that abuse as well.  Btw- I looked into that NFL thing a while back and from what I read, that statistic is just not real.  A 2012 study found that they actually lived several years longer than those in the "normal" population



interesting and I never looked into it past the original thing years ago. 

Either way. Nobody should expect to run grams of gear for years and years on end and not have to pay the piper eventually. It’s just unrealistic. Take a bunch of Tylenol for years on end and your liver will die.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 11, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> interesting and I never looked into it past the original thing years ago.
> 
> Either way. Nobody should expect to run grams of gear for years and years on end and not have to pay the piper eventually. It’s just unrealistic. Take a bunch of Tylenol for years on end and your liver will die.




Sure enuff.  I already spent way too much time putting BS in my body.  Focus is on health 100 percent these days.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 11, 2019)

My latest pic provided proof to "I don't get sides"-my full head of thick hair, of all things, was the big talking point.[/QUOTE]

Please tell me you are smarter than this.  Hair loss, night sweats, insomnia, acne, etc...don't kill.  These are inconveniences and/or annoyances.  You can not tell me you're not developing heart disease or kidney issues because you don't experience these annoying side effects.  And sure you can point to bloodwork, but labs aren't always the early warning but sometimes the sign that damage is already underway.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 11, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> My latest pic provided proof to "I don't get sides"-my full head of thick hair, of all things, was the big talking point.
> 
> Please tell me you are smarter than this.  Hair loss, night sweats, insomnia, acne, etc...don't kill.  These are inconveniences and/or annoyances.  You can not tell me you're not developing heart disease or kidney issues because you don't experience these annoying side effects.  And sure you can point to bloodwork, but labs aren't always the early warning but sometimes the sign that damage is already underway.



Of course; you got variables like atherosclerosis or ventricle growth that can progress without a warning. 

You know what I can do? Actually learn every single detail of human physiology and anatomy and avoid creating/propagating risk factors.

Kidneys? Blood pressure, sodium, potassium, calcium, and water are just a few things that affect kidney health. **** controlling just that. I'm out to control every aspect of every variable AAS affects, even the brain. People do realize steroids are neuroactive, right?

Above is what i meant-you got bros getting a heart attack and blaming tren. Tren did it?? LOL what about the food they ate that causes plaque build up? What about the excess protein and water intake that strained the ****er's kidneys? They know what AAS affects-if they don't, then they dont ****ing deserve gear.

Since the person knows what AAS usage touches, its their fault if health goes to shit because they didn't care enough to protect every part that AAS affects.

People lose their minds when I give an opinion because I won't babysit. Pushing others to read ain't enough. I'm supposed to keep people from dropping dead cause they didn't do enough/learn enough to stay healthy. Well, right now Ive been too tired of that routine-I'll just write my disclaimers.

Disclaimer: dont run anything above 600mg, always cycle on/off, never do more than 2 compounds, dont ever take a risk in your life bla bla


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 11, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> [/LIST]
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't CT Fletcher's bulk diet something crazy like Four Big Macs, four large fries, and two large shakes for lunch every day?  Plus, this was back when everything was actually in larger portions from Mickey Deez.  

I've known plenty of "bros" throughout the years who don't compete yet used their cycle as a reason to eat everything under the sun just to get calories.  Then it doesn't help that I live in an area where nearly everything pre-prepared for purchase is deep fried served with a side of rice.  Hell, they even have a festival to celebrate the deep frying of pork fat about 45 minutes away from me, i.e. the Cracklin Festival.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 11, 2019)

Seems like a good time to remind everyone that it's a good idea to request an echocardiogram at least every two years if you dont do it already.  Quick, painless procedure that will detect valve issues, blockages, wall thickening, hypertrophy, etc.  Got mine coming up in April.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 12, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> I aromatics heavily and still preach test is best as far as injectables go. And I’m not even old yet.
> The only “side” I get from test is e2. And even though I have to run more AI than average, it’s still easy to control.
> Other than some drol or halo for a meet pop, I’ve lost interest in anything else.


 The part about "lost interest", is where I'm at. Probably a combination of age, and too lazy to keep track of all AAS protocols and dosing schedules. Test fits best.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 12, 2019)

At my age I'm just not willing to go through the side effects anymore.  If you start something new it can take some time to get used to it but if something persists for a week or so I'm out, too old to put up with that shit lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

I'd rather run a gram test by itself than a gram of anything else w/o it.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

Testosterone is like the water used in a cake;
Can't bake a cake w/o it....


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 13, 2019)

I will say that even in this very early stage (just under 3 weeks/6 pins in) the benefits of 700 mg is vastly superior to my first go at 500.  No sides to speak of whatsoever thus far.  

It does take considerably more test to raise my serum numbers than the average bear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I will say that even in this very early stage (just under 3 weeks/6 pins in) the benefits of 700 mg is vastly superior to my first go at 500.  No sides to speak of whatsoever thus far.
> 
> It does take considerably more test to raise my serum numbers than the average bear.



Same for me.

Try a gram. I will change your world.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 13, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Same for me.
> 
> Try a gram. I will change your world.



You know me.  Baby steps.  Specially cuz I got this anavar just waiting around all lonely like.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 13, 2019)

Dawg what’s your ai protocol at 700?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 13, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Dawg what’s your ai protocol at 700?



Currently just .5mg adex twice per week and go from there.  I did the same on 500mg and my E2 was at 39 after 5 weeks in.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I will say that even in this very early stage (just under 3 weeks/6 pins in) the benefits of 700 mg is vastly superior to my first go at 500.  No sides to speak of whatsoever thus far.
> 
> It does take considerably more test to raise my serum numbers than the average bear.





PillarofBalance said:


> Same for me.
> 
> Try a gram. I will change your world.



I did my 4th pin of 600mg Cyp yesterday....barely into the second week of pinning and already I have that euphoric feeling I've been missing out on for years. I don't feel any type of anxiety and my body's been feeling like it's just been flushed with positivity for the past 24hrs.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 13, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> I did my 4th pin of 600mg Cyp yesterday....barely into the second week of pinning and already I have that euphoric feeling I've been missing out on for years. I don't feel any type of anxiety and my body's been feeling like it's just been flushed with positivity for the past 24hrs.



That's where Im at.  Was hoping it was Pillar's self help book but that's the gear huh?  Damn......


I honestly didnt get much from 500 mg besides some strength gains.  This is more what I expected.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> That's where Im at.  Was hoping it was Pillar's self help book but that's the gear huh?  Damn......
> 
> 
> I honestly didnt get much from 500 mg besides some strength gains.  This is more what I expected.



Enjoy it bro.....shxt doesn't stop


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> Enjoy it bro.....shxt doesn't stop



So long as you manage your e2 of course;
If you start feeling a little too sensitive (teary eyed) it's time take a dose of your a.i. lol (for me atleast)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You know me.  Baby steps.  Specially cuz I got this anavar just waiting around all lonely like.


try a var only 
it will change your world


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2019)

Funny. Pillar mentioned PFM and test in this beginning of this thread. Knowing and speaking to PFM I can assure you he never condoned running test at high levels. I've ran test alone at a gram myself. Take a guy with knowledge and give  him 500 mgs and take a guy who doesn't know much and give him a gram and we'll see who does better in the end.  Back in  70s and 80's running a gram of test was unheard of! shit, even 700 was unheard of. Guys looked pretty damn good. I'm not really knocking run high test because I've done it myself . I'm just starting to see doods go places there really is no need for. I love this board and I'm not going anywhere but my focus abd energy moving forward will be on promoting conservative usage, proper diet and training which with dedication will produce awesome results. Because ain't nobody Here looking to be Mr. Olympia.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 13, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Funny. Pillar mentioned PFM and test in this beginning of this thread. Knowing and speaking to PFM I can assure you he never condoned running test at high levels. I've ran test alone at a gram myself. Take a guy with knowledge and give  him 500 mgs and take a guy who doesn't know much and give him a gram and we'll see who does better in the end.  Back in  70s and 80's running a gram of test was unheard of! shit, even 700 was unheard of. Guys looked pretty damn good. I'm not really knocking run high test because I've done it myself . I'm just starting to see doods go places there really is no need for. I love this board and I'm not going anywhere but my focus abd energy moving forward will be on promoting conservative usage, proper diet and training which with dedication will produce awesome results. Because ain't nobody Here looking to be Mr. Olympia.



But Seeker, and please correct me if Im wrong, a gram for specimen A does not equal a gram for specimen B.  For example, 200 mg of pharma test cyp gets me to 715 total test AT PEAK.  That's me measured the day after pinning.  There are guys who get considerably higher than that on 100 mg/week.  

So really, couldnt one persons "gram" be another persons 500mg?



I do not ever plan to get to that level.  Just trying to learn.  I dont want to get much bigger than this anyway.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2019)

blasting testosterone and . if pinning 500 won't take you levels way above normal  then you're a very unique individual.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 13, 2019)

Im certain.  Wish these standard tests would titrate out a real total so we had numbers to work with.  Privatemd just shows >1400


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2019)

and I would say with the experience and knowledge you are gaining that's plenty to make substantial and impressive gains. Hey man, don't get me wrong. I love and miss blasting myself. lol. I just feel that my input towards helping others will be more on a conservative side when it comes to AAS usage.  in most cases anyway. There's always a select few that have other plans


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 13, 2019)

Im right there with you man.  Health first.  I got a full physical soon after my first blast.  Everything looked great.  Never had any blood pressure issues.  Got an echocardiogram scheduled.  Still doing hours of cardio every week, clean diet etc.  If I ever even get uncomfortable sides, Im out.  Just not worth it to me.  But honestly, right now I feel better mentally and physically than I have in a long long time.  Probably a combination of a lot of things.


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Hey man, don't get me wrong. I love and miss blasting myself.



You still blast yourself every night. Wanker


----------

